# Funny!!! 1996 Nissan Maxima Ad/Craigslistng!



## PolyConOne (Oct 4, 2013)

The Direct YouTube Link - 






or read the whole thing from Craigslist and connect to the video via the bottom:

Luxurious 1996 Maxima GLE land-ship-yacht

You won't regret it.


----------



## ClydeBarbara (Sep 11, 2013)

That is kinda old..don't you think so..?


----------



## PolyConOne (Oct 4, 2013)

ClydeBarbara said:


> That is kinda old..don't you think so..?


 How is that "Old" the guy made it like five days ago...and the car is a 96....its a joke? Maybe you missed that?


----------

